# General > Recommendations >  Tandori Spice - Wick

## JWM

Just had a take away from the new indian restaurant and it was lovely.

Full of flavour and just so much better than the K2

Service was really good and order didnt take to long either

----------


## BonsBalls

Totally agree i had a takeaway the best Indian meal i have had anywhere...Really friendly staff will be back again and again  :Smile:

----------


## boxer

I have to agree. We had a meal in the Spice Tandoori last night and it was fantastic.  The food could not have been faulted and the staff were great,  i was very impressed and will defo be a regular  :Smile:

----------


## wkgeorge

Where about is this take away?

----------


## 1966

Had a takeaway tonight and we couldnt fault the food it was excellent, they have totally transformed the place and what a difference, will be back again soon. :Smile:

----------


## Fran

> Where about is this take away?


It is in the former Carters bar at camps in wick. I popped in tonight for a takeaway menu. It was very busy and looked really nice and  the decor looked good. Cant wait to get a meal there.

----------


## Hen Broon

Do they have a web site ?
or does anyone know the restaurants phone number or opening hours ?

----------


## torrie

Phone no. 01955606534  ::

----------


## Julia

I think we will pop in tonight just to pick up a takeaway menu, I wonder how their prices compare to K2?

----------


## skinnydog

Coming from Nairn originally, where the owners have had a curry house for 25 years or so I have to say that I will be biased but the Al Raj in Nairn does the best curries!!  Best of luck to them in their new venture, won't be long before I am on the road to Wick for a dopiaza!

----------


## ar1ling

will go there soon to have a try!

----------


## ashaw1

> will go there soon to have a try!


*Went for lunch yesterday and it was lovely. What a difference a lick of paint can make, should have been done a long time ago.*

*Atmosphere, staff and food were all top class, lunch is £5.99 or £6.99 evening prices are competitive too and they give a 20% discount for takeaways!*

*Not too good for the waistline though! Need to be a monthly treat i think!*

----------


## KEEP_ON_TRUCKIN

so who owns it??

----------


## telfordstar

had a takeaway last night it was gorgeous!!!!

----------


## ashaw1

> so who owns it??


*As skinnydog said it's owned by someone who also has a restaurant in Nairn, thats what it says on the back of the menu anyway!*

----------


## twinkle

We went there last night for a meal couldn't believe how cheap it was for 3 of us.  Was lovely, best Indian food i have tasted in Caithness.
Will definately go back.   ::

----------


## dakud007

> We went there last night for a meal couldn't believe how cheap it was for 3 of us. Was lovely, best Indian food i have tasted in Caithness.
> Will definately go back.


how much did you pay for 3 of you? there are 3 of us going as well, i am just wondering how much is the budget?

----------


## skinnydog

The owner is Mr Ali.

----------


## rangers1873

just finished my carry out and it was excellent ,really tasty and fresh . when wife went to pick it up she said the staff were excellent with her. will be going back again

----------


## minnie

Had a takeaway last nite best ave had in a long time!! :Smile:  :Grin:

----------


## hotrod4

I seem to be the only one but I found the food a bit Bland.As most of you will know I am an Indiaholic  ::  So thought Id share my "wisdom".
Here is my Review:

I had Chicken Pakora which was very dry but lacked a bit of flavour,the batter was very light and barely covered the chicken.
The Chicken Dhansak was even worse and to top it all it was flavoured with lemon.Normally a Dhansak is classed as a hot and sour dish but on this occasion there was no heat and found it a bit underwhelming and lacked any real flavour.
Had the Aloo Gobi which is my favourite side dish, the Flavour was excellent but the Cauliflower was raw.I like "crunch" in my vegetables but this cauliflower hadnt seen any water!!!!!. It was such a shame as the flavour was spot on.
Overall I thought it was nothing too spectacular but it is their first week so I can easily overlook it.
I had a Balti house last night so will post that review on a seperate thread.

----------


## twinkle

Dakud007 for the 3 of us it was £67, i thought that was excellent as we had 3 starters, 3 main course's, 3 differenct rice and 3 different nann's as well as 2 drinks each!!  Really impressed!

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

We had a take away last night it was lovely but it was on the pricey side for me but i have to admit it was worth every penny  :Grin:

----------


## rangers1873

just had lunch with the missus and my youngest boy and a friend from work, we all totally enjoyed it. my friend and son had onoin bhadji and they both said it was the best they have had. i tryed chicken chat as my starter and it was excellent. all our main courses were lovely

----------


## Thumper

Went there last night and I have to say it was fantastic!Could not fault anything x

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

Going tonight so will post my view later on.  :Grin:

----------


## Julia

We had some takeaway tonight, onion bhajis were great, we had lamb tikka massala and lamb tiger khan, really tasty, we had the peas rice which I've never had before and it was a huge big portion, plenty for two people!  Got a couple of free poppadoms and pickles thrown in too.  Our only disappointment was getting plain naan instead of the peshwari we had ordered, even so the plain one was still very good.  

I ordered it early and said I wanted it ready for 8pm, it was ready to collect as soon as we went through the door, now that's service!

----------


## dakud007

twinle, thank you for telling me the detailed price.

----------


## forevera123

make me hungry now

----------


## dirdyweeker

Well I went to the Restaurant tonight only to be turned away :Frown: 
Seems they are fullly booked so that alone must speak for itself.
There was not a table to be had.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

We had a take away last night and the sevice was first class and the and the food was very good.

I still say the ones from Tesco will be *my* prefered Indian take away though.

If I was going out to dine I think this place will be top of the list of places to choose from.

----------


## rangers1873

my son and his girlfriend have just come back from having a meal and said it was lovely

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

We had a lovely meal.  :Smile: 

Service was excellent.

The seating and space around the tables was just right. It was pleasant to find that we were not packed in too tightly and the tables were clean and the seating comfortable.

For starter we had Sheek kebab and Chicken Tikka both were perfect and not too spicy.

Main course was Chilli garlic chicken and Chicken palak. The chilli garlic chicken was very good and the taste of the chillis were just right not too hot and very ,very tasty. The Chicken Palak also was tasty and the spinach flavour was not lost with the spices.

No room for any desert. The waiters were very attentive and the restraunt was busy with other diners and takeaway but this did not impact on the service.

The owner came over and spoke for a little while and was most happy to tell us where he was from and about his other establishments.

All in all I will definatley be going back and would recommend them no problem to anyone.  :Smile:

----------


## dragonfly

must come through when hubby is home and give it a try.  We use Al Raj in Nairn (same owner) when we are down at our caravan there and its fantastic compared to others up here, tho Cinnamon in Inverness is still my No.1

anyone know if Tandoori Spice will be doing buffet nights?

----------


## ANNIE

went last night just me and hubby for the 2nd time and it was beautiful just under £33 that was 2 starters 2 main 3 drinks thought that was very reasonable

----------


## skinnydog

They are bound to do a buffet night, they do one in Nairn and it is just great.  Thursday night down there but we will just have to wait and see.

I haven't been through yet but looking forward to my first visit.  Chicken Darjeeling is my fave!!

----------


## forevera123

> They are bound to do a buffet night, they do one in Nairn and it is just great.  Thursday night down there but we will just have to wait and see.
> 
> I haven't been through yet but looking forward to my first visit.  Chicken Darjeeling is my fave!!


do they do pizza there, that s my favorite

----------


## Niall Fernie

Have just come back from one of the best meals I've had in years at the new Indian Restaurant in Wick. I've had to undo my trouser button sitting here as I'm fit to burst!

What can I say, nice atmosphere, very attentive service (we had at least 3 different waiters) and the food was *absolutely superb*. The only thing missing is the take away menu that I forgot to ask for  :Smile: 

I thought the prices were very reasonable especially when considering the quality of the food.

Also, word of mouth must be doing them a great service as it must be the busiest eatery in the county on a Tuesday night, must have been at least 20 tables occupied while we were there.

Well done to the new owners for the great service and the great food, we'll be going back for sure, very soon!!!

----------


## annthracks

> do they do pizza there, that s my favorite


I hope they don't degrade themselves!  :Smile:

----------


## Fran

> They are bound to do a buffet night, they do one in Nairn and it is just great. Thursday night down there but we will just have to wait and see.
> 
> I haven't been through yet but looking forward to my first visit. Chicken Darjeeling is my fave!!


 



tHE ONE IN HALKIRK DOES A BUFFETT NIGHT, i GOT THEIR MENU TODAY.

----------


## shamrock2007

Had a fantastic dinner last night.  Service was 1st class.  Had Chicken Tikka Chasni, mushroom rice & peshwari nan, really really good  :Grin:

----------


## jaykay

I tried the Spice Tandoori on Saturday night and would agree that the surrounding and the staff were very good. However I thought the food left a lot to be desired and was also a tad on the expensive side. For instance you have to pay extra for the pickles that are normally free with the poppadoms. I also found the food to be very bland which is certainly something you don't expect in a good Indian Restuarant. Perhaps I was just unlucky.

----------


## KILTIECAULDBUM

> I tried the Spice Tandoori on Saturday night and would agree that the surrounding and the staff were very good. However I thought the food left a lot to be desired and was also a tad on the expensive side. For instance you have to pay extra for the pickles that are normally free with the poppadoms. I also found the food to be very bland which is certainly something you don't expect in a good Indian Restuarant. Perhaps I was just unlucky.


No, you're not alone, I was very disappointed with our takeaway. I agree that the Chicken Tikka Chasni was nice as someone else has said, but the Chicken Korma, Vegetable & Chicken Pakora were very very bland & the poppadoms were like rubber, you had to bend them & pull to get a bit off & they didn't taste very nice either. It's funny, but they tasted like the 'smell of gloss paint' if you know what I mean?? (I know what I mean anyway,  :: )
It's the first time for a long time, that we binned more than we ate!! Just stick to making my own or going to Abs.  :: 

Where's HOTROD by the way, with the Nan Bread recipe he promised us all, to go with his Chicken Dhansak??  :Wink:

----------


## j_1971son

> No, you're not alone, I was very disappointed with our takeaway. I agree that the Chicken Tikka Chasni was nice as someone else has said, but the Chicken Korma, Vegetable & Chicken Pakora were very very bland & the poppadoms were like rubber, you had to bend them & pull to get a bit off & they didn't taste very nice either. It's funny, but they tasted like the 'smell of gloss paint' if you know what I mean?? (I know what I mean anyway, )
> It's the first time for a long time, that we binned more than we ate!! Just stick to making my own or going to Abs. 
> 
> Where's HOTROD by the way, with the Nan Bread recipe he promised us all, to go with his Chicken Dhansak??


i have to agree somewat here, i used to live in near Bradford, the curries there had much more of a kick to them, however i cannot fault the service of Tandoori Spice and i'm sure that if you asked them to add some extra spice i'm sure they would oblige. I don't think this is just because were in Wick as i have had a couple of curries while in Inverness and have come across the same problem, so if you like your curries hot ask them.

----------


## KILTIECAULDBUM

> i have to agree somewat here, i used to live in near Bradford, the curries there had much more of a kick to them, however i cannot fault the service of Tandoori Spice and i'm sure that if you asked them to add some extra spice i'm sure they would oblige. I don't think this is just because were in Wick as i have had a couple of curries while in Inverness and have come across the same problem, so if you like your curries hot ask them.


Hi.
We couldn't just ask for them to spice things up? A Korma isn't supposed to be hot or spicy & the problem was it being totally tasteless!! It is flavoured with mainly cream, coconut & ground almonds with a small hint of curry & therefore should be VERY tasty without being spicy at all, it is always one of the mildest dishes on the menu!!
Maybe I should have taken it back & asked them to make it tasty for me?  ::

----------


## Spice Tandoori

> No, you're not alone, I was very disappointed with our takeaway. I agree that the Chicken Tikka Chasni was nice as someone else has said, but the Chicken Korma, Vegetable & Chicken Pakora were very very bland & the poppadoms were like rubber, you had to bend them & pull to get a bit off & they didn't taste very nice either. It's funny, but they tasted like the 'smell of gloss paint' if you know what I mean?? (I know what I mean anyway, )
> It's the first time for a long time, that we binned more than we ate!! Just stick to making my own or going to Abs. 
> 
> Where's HOTROD by the way, with the Nan Bread recipe he promised us all, to go with his Chicken Dhansak??


In reply to comment made about the popadoms this was due to our popadom machine being down we did explain to every customer who ate with us that day that the machine was down and thet the popadoms were like this.We also did not charge any customers that night when we noticed the popadom machine was down. Also about the vegetable pakora and chicken pakora being bland i find that hard to believe as so many of our customers have all given good reports regarding our food as being tasty very flavoursome and some say the best they have had. I do apologise that you did not enjoy your meal from us and sugest you try again.

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

Went again last night and thoroughly enjoyed it.  :Grin: 

My husband tried the Dhal and Augbergine side dishes which went down well with him and he is definately a curry expert.

 I again had the chilli garlic chicken which was slightly hotter this time than last but again I enjoyed it and even found hubby tucking into mine.  ::

----------


## dragonfly

please Mr owner of Spice Tandoori, can you buy the Indian Palace in Thurso so we can get a decent Indian restaurant this side of the county too 

(not sure if the place is up for sale but the post is piling high on the doormat!)

----------


## Spice Tandoori

Thanks a lot for your suggestion, its an honour to serve all our customers and we really appreciate the support that we get from our customers. We will surely keep this in mind and maybe in future we will be able to open a branch at Thurso as long as we have your support. Thanks again for a comment like this.
-Management
Spice Tandoori
www.spicetandoori.co.uk

----------


## dragonfly

we're down in Nairn a lot of weekends and go to Al Raj so know your meals are of a good quality and very very tasty, especially your bombay potatoes!!!

----------


## hotrod4

> In reply to comment made about the popadoms this was due to our popadom machine being down we did explain to every customer who ate with us that day that the machine was down and thet the popadoms were like this.We also did not charge any customers that night when we noticed the popadom machine was down. Also about the vegetable pakora and chicken pakora being bland i find that hard to believe as so many of our customers have all given good reports regarding our food as being tasty very flavoursome and some say the best they have had. I do apologise that you did not enjoy your meal from us and sugest you try again.


I too found them bland but thats my personal choice. I worked for an Asian family for most of my life and their food was amazing and flavoursome, but sorry i wasnt that impressed with it but maybe since Ive had the real Mccoy then takeaways have alot to live up to! :: 
Poppadom machine was down? Whats wrong with the fryer? Thats where I do mine!!! :: 
The last time i tried it the waiters were arguing with the chef and the barman was more interested in telling all the kitchen gossip to one of his friends than paying attention to what was going on. A "15 minute" wait turned into 50 minutes due to staff squabbling.
Shame as I thought it had such potential, maybe I will try again-After all 3rd time lucky!!!

----------


## ANNIE

been umteen times an found it better everytime i go the food serice 2nd 2 none so tandoors spice keep it up  :Smile:

----------


## shazzap

We had a meal from here and i have to say will not be going back.

----------


## dragonfly

> We had a meal from here and i have to say will not be going back.


think it would be fair to say why you wouldn't be back - at least give the owners chance to address your complaint

----------


## Margaret M.

Had lunch there when I was over and it did not disappoint.  Food was excellent -- the size of the nan bread was amazing but I managed to put it all away.  Two thumbs up!

----------


## shazzap

> think it would be fair to say why you wouldn't be back - at least give the owners chance to address your complaint


Why else would i not be going back, because i didn't like it.

----------

